# Dringend!Telekom Rechnung



## Josy (4 Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Gestern kam eine Rechnung der Telekom bzw. eine Mahnung!
Dort stand ein Betrag von 1500 € drin!!   
Wir haben da natürlich angerufen und gefragt,dort meinte man 0190 Nummer etc .. evtl. Dialer!
Da wir DSL und Flatrate haben,kann sich ja eigentlich garkein Dialer installieren,oder geht das wenn man DSL über nen Router legt!?

Tja.. also diese Nummern können auch nicht über das Telefon angerufen worden sein,denn das wüsste ich ja !

Was kann ich denn da machen?Wir haben bei der Telekom jetzt ein Schriftstück zur Anforderung eines Einzelnachweises beantragt!

Meint ihr,wir müssen diese hohe Summe bezahlen,obwohl wir garnicht daran schuld sind ???Ich werd heut nacht wohl nicht schlafen können und wohl nur heulen!  :bigcry:


----------



## TSCoreNinja (4 Juli 2004)

@Jusy

Erst einmal zur Beruhigung: Wenn niemand Rufnummern bewusst genutzt hat, stehen die Chancen meines Erachtens sehr gut, dass Ihr diesen Betrag nicht zahlen muesst. Trotz allem: Die Geschichte wird einiges an Rennerei un Aerger verursachen. Ob des hohen Schadens ist der Gang zum Anwalt/Anzeige Polizei zwecks Beweissicherung geraten, wenn eine bewusste Nutzung ausgeschlossen werden kann.   

Allgemeine Hinweise zur ersten Hilfe unter diesem  Link:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161


Konkrete Ratschlaege:
-es ist wichtig, herauszukriegen, welche Nummer genau genutzt worden sein soll. Die Telekom ist in der Lage, die genaue Nummer zu nennen, da diese seit 1.2.2004 auch bei gekuerzter Rufnummernspeicherung voll speichern darf. Unbedingt morgen zu normalen Buerozeitenmit dem Backoffice verbinden lassen.  

-Beweissicherung auf dem Rechner, wenn es sich um einen Dialer handeln sollte. Konkret geht es darum, dass dies so schnell wie moeglich geschieht, da z.B. die History des Browsers nach bestimmter Zeit automatisch geloescht wird. Am besten ist es, ein komplettes Abbild der Festplatte zu erstellen. Wenn es sich vermeiden laesst, den Rechner erst einmal nicht verwenden, ehe dies geschehen ist.

Viel Erfolg,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Josy (4 Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Danke schonmal für die Anwort!

Also,wir haben heute bei der Telekom angerufen,die schicken uns jetzt eben einen vrodruck zu,das wir die Einzelverbindungen bekommen .. !

Naja.. da wir 2 PC´s haben,wird das etwas schwierig,denn ich musst meinen ende Juni formatieren!

LG,Josy


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

... wenn das 0190 nummern waren - dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wie die dialer aussehen .

bin mal gespannt ob es jemand fertiggebracht hat die tarifansage der t-com zu "überspringen" .


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

Ist denn einer eurer PC´s mit dem Telefonnetz verbunden? (Z.B. per ISDN-Modem, zum Faxen, noch von früher etc.)


----------



## Qoppa (5 Juli 2004)

Wo es eine 0190-Nr ist: vielleicht doch Telefonie? Das kann nämlich auch auf der Rechnung auftauchen, auch wenn garnicht telefoniert wurde (Aufzeichnungsfehler oder interne Manipulation, wer weiß - ich spreche hier aus eigener Erfahrung)

Diese Möglichkeit solltest Du bei Deiner Recherche jedenfalls auch berücksichtigen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

*Überhöhte Telefonkosten*

@ Josy,

Dein Fall belegt einmal mehr, dass Telefoninhaber im Eigeninteresse sämtliche 0190er, 0900er, 0137er und alle Auslandsverbindungen sperren lassen sollten.

99 Mal nichts passiert, beim 100sten Mal rasiert - das droht arglosen Telefonanschlussinhabern, die sich in der Regel gar nicht bewußt sind, zu welchem hohen finanziellen Risiko sich ein ach so harmloser Telefonanschluss entwickeln kann. 
Beispiel gefällig: Gäste oder minderjährige Kinder sitzen vor dem TV-Gerät und geraten in den Bann eines der Staranimateure die ihre Zuhörer zu Telefonanrufen ermuntern um vorgeblich auf schnelle und leichte Art hohe Gewinne einzusacken. Die Anrufer kommen überhaupt nicht durch, über die Wahlwiederholung wird deshalb permanent angerufen um das scheinbar leicht greifbare Glück zu erzwingen. Jeder Anruf kostet knapp einen EURO. Auf diese Art und Weise sind schon Telefonrechnungen über tausende Euros zustandegekommen. Übrigens rechtswirksam!

Ich würde es deshalb begrüssen, dass Mehrwertdienstnummern (?) grundsätzlich zunächst eben nicht freigeschaltet werden. Wenn sich jemand dann - nach vorheriger ausdrücklicher Risikoaufklärung - für die Nutzung von Mehrwertdienstleistungen entscheidet und diese freischalten läßt, dann ist dies in Ordnung. Derjenige ist sich dann aber unstrittig des Risikos voll bewußt und nimmt es in Kauf. 

Vielleicht geschieht ja ein Wundernund  die Leitungsanbieter ändern die bisherige Praxis.


mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Also keiner der 2 PC´s ist mit einem Telefonanschluss direkt verbunden!Sie laufen beide über W-Lan!
Ja,die Nummern sind (noch) nicht gesperrt,da die AOL nothotline nunmal ne 0190 Nummer ist .. aber diese wurde schon lange nichtmehr angerufen!

Das komische ist ja, über Telefon hat da keiner angerufen ... und per Internet auch nicht (da ja DSL) !

Alleine an einem Tag 21 (!!) Verbindungen zu einer 0190 Nummer !? Echt komisch ... aber als junge Mutter hat man nun wirklich kein Geld sowas mal eben auch noch zu bezahlen .. besonders,wo man doch garnicht daran Schuld ist (?) !
Demnächst werde ich aber diese Nummern sperren lassen!

Kann es trotzdem sein,das wir diese horror Summe nicht zahlen müssen !?

Ich meine ... wir waren in diesem besagten Monat gerade mal 20 Tage zu hause  :-?  und in diesen 20 Tage über 1500 € !?

LG,Josy


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

Du musst erstmal wissen, was es überhaupt für eine Nummer ist.

Dann kann man überlegen, wie die Anwahl der Nummer zustande gekommen ist.

Auf alle Fälle das Geld nicht zahlen! Derjenige, der das Geld haben will, soll beweisen, dass es ihm zusteht.

Wenn das Geld erst mal weg ist, ist es immer schwierig, es wieder zurückzuholen.

Kleine Anmerkung: 0190-Hotlines (egal ob AOL oder sonstwer) sind auch nichts als Abzocke. Wer diese Nummern anwählt, lässt sich ziemlich ausnutzen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

Hi!

Naja.. der Fehler wurde mit dieser Nummer behoben  !

a.. ich werde wohl noch ne weile warten müssen bis ich die Nachweise hier hab!

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich ... mit der "Aufforderung" mir die Vordrucke zu schicken .. erlischt dann die Zahlungsfrist?Also muss ich erstmal nicht zahlen bis ich die Verbindungsnachweise hab !?

LG,Josy


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

Das Posting an dieser Stelle eines anonymen Gastes wurde aus rechtlichen Gründen gelöscht,
 da es als unmittelbar an eine  Person gerichtete Rechtsberatung interpretiert werden könnte, und  damit unerlaubt wäre. 

tf/moderator


----------



## technofreak (5 Juli 2004)

Anonymous=Josy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Also keiner der 2 PC´s ist mit einem Telefonanschluss direkt verbunden!Sie laufen beide über W-Lan!
> Ja,die Nummern sind (noch) nicht gesperrt,da die AOL nothotline nunmal ne 0190 Nummer ist .. aber diese wurde schon lange nichtmehr angerufen!
> ...



Würde doch empfehlen sich hier anzumelden, da bei der Fülle der Gäste es langsam 
schwierig wird , den Überblick zu behalten.

Weiter wäre es sinnvoll die genaue Konfiguration des Anschlusses zu beschreiben, das es sonst 
recht schwierig ist, eine  Aussage über die Möglichkeiten unbefugten  Eindringens zu treffen 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

Josy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Gestern kam eine Rechnung der Telekom bzw. eine Mahnung!
> Dort stand ein Betrag von 1500 € drin!!




War es denn nun eine reguläre Telefon-Rechnung oder eine Mahnung?? Das sind schon 2 verschiedene Dinge!

Falls Mahnung: wer mahnt?


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Also keiner der 2 PC´s ist mit einem Telefonanschluss direkt verbunden!Sie laufen beide über *W-Lan!*



O-ooh,

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48182 ...


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

Quatsch!

Einwahlen ins Telefonnetz haben mit WLAN überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2004)

Hellseher schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch!
> 
> Einwahlen ins Telefonnetz haben mit WLAN überhaupt nichts zu tun.


oh ein Oberschlauer, ohne die genaue Konfiguration zu kennen , ein abschließendes Urteil
Tätärätä , wir haben  endlich einen Hellseher im Forum, melde dich an und du kriegst  bestimmt 
sofort den Job des Oberauguren , Heiko wird entzückt sein , den absoluten Superkenner der Materie zu begrüßen.

cp


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

Wie sollen kostenpflichtige Einwahlen ins Telefonnetz per WLAN funktionieren? Eine Erklärung bitte!


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2004)

wer ist hier  der Hellseher? eine  Antwort auf die Frage  nach der genauen Konfiguration 
ist nicht erfolgt, hier haben schon viele  Stein und Bein geschworen, sie hätten keine 
Verbindung zum Telefonnnetz gehabt und nach intensiven Nachbohren kam dann
 doch die Erkenntnis oder der "ach was" Effekt ...

weitere anonyme Rummosereien und Besserwissereien  aus dem "off" sind eh keiner  Antwort wert 

cp


----------



## dotshead (5 Juli 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm ist dann aber, rechtlich gesehen, der Dialeranbieter Schuld, wenn Schwarzsurfer Mehrwertangebote nutzen? Auf dem Rechner des Betroffenen dürfte wohl nichts zu finden sein.

Darf der Dialeranbieter wegen solchen Sicherheitslücken, die er nicht zu verantworten hat, bestraft werden und auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben? Ich finde das rechtlich sehr schwierig zu bewerten.


----------



## Josy (5 Juli 2004)

Hi!

Ich war nur als Gast angemeldet,da ich schon geschrieben hatte und dann erst gesehen habe,das ich nicht eingeloggt war !!

Also..

Wir haben 2 Win XP rechner mit einer Karte drin (also W-Lan) und mit Sicherheit keinen Dialer angeklickt .. !
Ich habe ja nun die Vordrucke von der Telekom angefordert,womit ich dann auch irgendwann mal die Einzelverbindungen haben werde... da bin ich ja echt tierisch gespannt drauf !!
Die Rechnungen werden immer manuell überwiesen ... denn bei der Telekom per Bankeinzug? Neee... das machen wir nicht  !

Also die Mahnung kam von der Telekom (da mein Freund mir diese Hohe Summe wohl nicht zeigen wollte bzw. aufregung vermeiden wollte und versuchte das selber auszubügeln .. naja,dazu bitte keine Komentare  !

Also... er hat sicher auch keine 0190 Nummern angerufen.. das wüsste ich,da wir ja immer zusammen waren!
Ich habe mir das mal ausgerechnet .. das wären über 20 Tage ganze 75 € am Tag... das kann ja garnicht gehen!

LG,Josy


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2004)

Welche Nummer wird auf der Rechnung ausgewiesen? (Datum der Einwahl , angewählte Nummer )
wenn nicht angegeben , ist es unbedingt notwendig sofort nachträglich Einzelverbindungsnachweis anfordern,
andernfalls ist eine Beurteilung, um was es geht, de facto unmöglich

cp


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist hier  der Hellseher? eine  Antwort auf die Frage  nach der genauen Konfiguration
> ist nicht erfolgt, hier haben schon viele  Stein und Bein geschworen, sie hätten keine
> Verbindung zum Telefonnnetz gehabt und nach intensiven Nachbohren kam dann
> doch die Erkenntnis oder der "ach was" Effekt ...
> ...


Es ging um die Frage, ob von einem Rechner, der nur per WLAN ans Internet angebunden ist und an oder in dem kein Modem installiert und damit kein Kabel von diesem zur Telefonbuchse führt, theoretisch eine kostenpflichtige Einwahl ins Telefonnetz (beispielsweise 0190/0900) möglich ist.
Bei dieser "Konfiguration" ist technisch eine Einwahl ins Telefonnetz aber unmöglich. 
Zudem existieren die meisten WLAN-Verbindungen in Verbindung mit DSL.
Damit ist die Einwahl ins Telefonnetz doppelt unmöglich.
Mir sind keine Ausnahmen bekannt. Ich kann sie mir aus technischer Sicht auch nicht vorstellen. Wer Gegenteiliges behauptet, muss dieses auch begründen. Darum geht es, Herr Picard.

Natürlich könnte es in diesem speziellen Fall sein, dass der Rechner doch per Modem eine Verbindung zum Telefonnetz hat (z.B. zum Faxen).
Die Beitragserstellerin Josy hat dieses aber schon längst verneint. Damit ist Ihr Einwurf, Herr Picard, unbegründet.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2004)

hier haben schon zig User Dinge verneint , deswegen ist die ganze hochgelehrte Technikspekuliererei 
Nonsens, der einzige Weg Klarheit reinzubringen ist, die angewählte Nummer zu ermitteln, 
im übrigen Herr Anonymous ist die Diskussion mit Ihnen Herr Anonymous erledigt 

cp


----------



## Josy (5 Juli 2004)

Hi!

Wie ist das denn eigentlich .. da wir weder über Telefon noch Internet ne 0190 o.ä angerufen habe,müssen wir trotzdem bezahlen?? das wär nämlich echt schrecklich,gerade mit kleinem Kind und dann auch noch unschuldig!  :bigcry:


----------



## dotshead (5 Juli 2004)

'Bin ich der einzige der Josys Schilderungen für mehr als fragwürdig hält? 0190-Dialer über wlan bei PCs über Router ohne Telefonverbindung? Hausen Josy und Ihr Freund permanent aufeinander, dass davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass der Freund nicht doch 0190 T6 Nummern angerufen hat? Welche Gründe hat der Freund, es zu versuchen die Mahnung erst geheim zu halten? Und warum formatieren alle möglichen Geschädigten ihren PC kurz vor auftauchen der Telefonrechnung? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2004)

Ich finde die Diskussion eher abstrus.
Kann mal jemand sagen, worauf überhaupt abgezielt wird?


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> hier haben schon zig User Dinge verneint , deswegen ist die ganze hochgelehrte Technikspekuliererei
> Nonsens, der einzige Weg Klarheit reinzubringen ist, die angewählte Nummer zu ermitteln,
> im übrigen Herr Anonymous ist die Diskussion mit Ihnen Herr Anonymous erledigt
> 
> cp



@Picard 

Herr Picard, könnten Sie mal Ihre unsachliche Art ablegen. Die bringt uns hier nicht weiter.

Hier im speziellen Fall hätten Sie recht, wenn @Josy nicht glaubhaft kundgetan hätte, dass keine Verbindung PC->Modem->Telefonanschluss besteht. Was Sie machen, ist reine Spekulation.


@all

Mir geht es dennoch allgemein um den Hinweis WLAN und Dialer, der von @KatzenHai gegeben wurde. Und da möchte ich für alle festhalten, dass diese zwei Dinge - WLAN und Dialer - nichts gemein haben, außer es kommen Umstände hinzu, da allerdings mit WLAN im Speziellen nichts zu tun haben. Diese Umstände wären genauso zutreffend, wenn DSL und ISDN-Modem (betriebsbereit) vorhanden sind. 

Wir Gegenteiliges, Substanzielles weiß, möge das hier kundtun.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> 'Bin ich der einzige der Josys Schilderungen für mehr als fragwürdig hält? 0190-Dialer über wlan bei PCs über Router ohne Telefonverbindung? Hausen Josy und Ihr Freund permanent aufeinander, dass davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass der Freund nicht doch 0190 T6 Nummern angerufen hat? Welche Gründe hat der Freund, es zu versuchen die Mahnung erst geheim zu halten? Und warum formatieren alle möglichen Geschädigten ihren PC kurz vor auftauchen der Telefonrechnung? Fragen über Fragen.




In diese Richtung habe ich übrigens auch schon gedacht. Mir kommt das alles seltsam vor!!!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

Josy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Wie ist das denn eigentlich .. da wir weder über Telefon noch Internet ne 0190 o.ä angerufen habe,müssen wir trotzdem bezahlen?? das wär nämlich echt schrecklich,gerade mit kleinem Kind und dann auch noch unschuldig!  :bigcry:


Das Kind spielt in diesem Fall überhaupt keine Rolle.

Ihrer Schilderung zu Folge ist eine Einwahl vom PC abgehend ausgeschlossen. Also muss die Nummer vom Telefon angewählt worden sein.

Wenn Ihr Freund die Kosten verbergen will, hat er wohl einen Grund. 
Vielleicht sollten Sie in diese Richtung mal forschen.
Wenn jemand willentlich 0190-Nr. angewählt hat, müssen Sie natürlich zahlen.


----------



## Josy (5 Juli 2004)

ÄHM ... ich habe meinen PC formatiert da ein Spiel nicht funktionierte und der PC einfach zu voll war !!! Ist das so schlimm????

Ja.. wir Hausen aufeinander.. da mein Freund bis jetzt arbeitslos war und wir ein kleines Kind haben!!
Er hat 100 % keine solche Nummer angerufen !!!


----------



## Josy (5 Juli 2004)

Ich meinte übrigens .. der pc hat keine Direkte verbindung zum Telefonanschluss !!

Wir haben nen Router und eben W-Lan ... und es müsste ja wegen dem Splitter praktisch unmöglich sein,sich bei DSL nen Dialer einzufangen!


----------



## dotshead (5 Juli 2004)

Nicht böse sein, aber einer von Euch wird doch wohl arbeiten um sich 2 PCs und wlan und DSL leisten zu können? Manchmal geht wahrscheinlich auch einer einkaufen ohne den anderen mitzunehmen? Es wird immer verworrener. :lol:


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2004)

Mir wird das hier zu esoterisch.
Kleine Kinder, wundersame Einwahlen, keine Verbindung,...

EOT


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

Dann muss ein technischer Fehler vorliegen.
a) Jemand hat Ihren Telefonanschluss angezapft. Wohnen Sie in einem großen Mietshaus? Telefonkabel im Keller?
b) Abrechnungsfehler bei der Telekom oder sonstwem. 

Lassen Sie eine technische Überprüfung der Verbindungen durchführen.

Bei diesem Betrag wird wohl ein Rechtsstreit auf Sie zukommen. Sind Sie rechtsschutzversichert?


----------



## Devilfrank (5 Juli 2004)

Also dann mal Butter bei die Fische: 
Um welche Nummer handelt es sich denn?
Alles andere ist doch Kaffesatzleserei.


----------

